# [KAUF] Linux Notebook (nicht 08/15)

## Crazor

Hi Leute!

Threads wie diesen gab es sicherlich schon öfter, aber ich habe dann doch einige spezielle "Wünsche".

Ich will mir in nächster Zeit (d.h. 1-2 Monaten) ein Notebook zulegen.

Wichtig wären mir folgende Kriterien (von denen natürlich nicht alle erfüllt werden können):

-Lange Akkulaufzeit

-Auflösung > 1024x768 (und damit wahrscheinlich ein Bildschirm >= 15")

-Möglichst lautlose Arbeitsweise (d.h. kein Lüftergeräusch) im Normalbetrieb

-Linux-Kompatibilität, vor allem funktionierende ACPI-Unterstützung (gibt es bisher eigentlich überhaupt Hardware, egal ob Desktop oder Notebook, bei denen die Sleep States von Linux ordentlich unterstützt werden?)

-Robuster Aufbau (Alu-Gehäuse?)

-WLAN/BlueTooth integriert

-DVD/CDRW Combolaufwerk

-Aufrüstbarkeit des RAMs (oder von vorneherein mind. 512MB)

Wenn ihr ein Gerät wisst, dass einen (oder lieber mehrere) der Punkte erfüllt, dann immer her mit der Produktbezeichnung ;)

Ansonsten blicke ich bei der Wahl des Prozessors in Richtung Transmeta. Die Transmeta CPUs sind ja so designed, dass sie lüfterlos betreibbar und damit auch extrem Strom sparend sind. Aufgefallen sind mir in der Hinsicht das Elitegroup DeskNote A531 mit dem T5800 als Prozessor und auch der Vorgänger, das A530 (mit älterem TransMeta Prozessor soweit ich weiß, aber welcher genau, ka..).

Mit dem A530 habe ich einmal kurz gearbeitet, und was mich irritierte war der angegebene Prozessortakt von IIRC 600MHz. Daraufhin habe ich mal gelesen, dass die Taktraten bei Transmeta nicht vergleichbar sind mit Intel-Basierten CPUs, was ja auch logisch erscheint, da es sich um eine andere Architektur (mit Intel-Kompatibilität per "Software") handelt. Ich stelle mir das so wie mit Apples vor, allerdings kann ich mir keine konkrete Vorstellung machen, wo man z.b. einen 600MHz Crusoe einordnen könnte.

Vorausgesetzt, die 600MHz sind doch recht langsam, so wie ich mir das vorstelle, gibt es Notebooks mit neueren Transmeta Prozessoren? Gibt es überhaupt außer den EliteGroup DeskNotes Notebooks mit diesen Prozessoren?

Und werden für Transmeta Prozessoren die Binaries entsprechend kompiliert (-march=crusoe oder so ;) oder werden auch irgendwelche x86 verwendet, die dann vom Prozessor interpretiert werden müssen?

Wenn ihr zum Thema Transmeta Crusoe mehr Infos habt oder mit Erfahrungsberichten dienen könnt, dann immer her damit (und kommt mir nicht mit deren Webseite, die kenn ich auch *g*)

Zum Schluss sei noch gesagt, dass ich kein Leistungswunder brauche, allerdings ist ausreichend Prozessorleistung bei Gentoo ja durchaus hilfreich...

----------

## trapperjohn

Das hier sieht sehr nett aus. Hätte ich eher gesehen, dass es IBM Notebooks mit SXGA+ Auflösung gibt, hätte ich's mir geholt.

Ansonsten kannst du dich ja auch mal bei Dell umgucken, die liefern auch verschiedenste Laptops mit Displayauflösungen bis WUXGA+ (1920xirgendwas). Ich hab jetzt ein Inspiron 8600 mit WSXGA+ Auflösung (1680x1050) und würd nie wieder zu XGA greifen.

Als Prozessor würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zum Pentium M (oft auch als Centrino bezeichnet - wobei sich Centrino eigentlich nur auf die Kombination von Intels Chipsatz, WLAN-Chip und Pentium-M Prozessor bezieht) raten - der Transmeta hält wohl nicht, was er versprochen hatte (bezüglich Leistung und Akkulaufzeit) und ist mittlerweile ja auch recht alt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die Pentium-Ms im Normalbetrieb auf 600MHz runtertakten und sich der Lüfter nicht dreht. Erst unter Last wird minimal gekühlt (z.B. beim Kompilieren etc.).

Die Desktnotes von Elitegroup sind zwar sehr günstig - aber auch entsprechend verarbeitet und ausgestattet. Akku ist nicht standardmäßig dabei, die Verarbeitung soll sehr schlecht sein und das Display unterste Kategorie.

Wenn ACPI jemals richtig mit Laptops funktioniert, dann wohl als erstes mit IBM .. ist zwar nur Hörensagen, aber deren Linux-Kompatibilität soll recht gut sein. Ausserdem sollen sie sehr sehr gut verarbeitet sein und eine super Tatstatur haben.

Als letzte Alternative fällt mir dann noch das iBook ein - bezahlbar, gut verarbeitet und technisch gesehen das bessere System. Aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache ..

----------

## Genone

Acer TM 660/800 Serie

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

IBMs waren Linux zertifiziert (Red Hat), ACPI funktioniert unter meinem Thinkpad A31 tadellos unter 2.4 damit nur Probleme gehabt.

----------

## moe

Hab letztens bei nem Kunden das neue Toshiba Satellite M30 Pro konfiguriert, ausser Bluetooth dürfte es alles haben, was du wolltest.. Besonders hat mir das 16:10 WXGA-Display mit 1280x800 und der optische Eindruck des Laptops gefallen..

Zur Linux-Kompatiblität kann ich leider nix sagen, der Kunde hat die vorinstallierte Demoversion von irgendsoner komischen Distrie aus Redmond draufgelassen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## MrTom

Weil Notebooks von Dell hier im Gespräch waren.

Es gibt nun eine eigene Seite  bei Dell. Das war mal eine Seite von einem Entwickler von Dell, die nun direkt bei Dell gehostet wird. Vielleicht findest Du da ein paar Antworten, wenn es um Dell geht.

Ansonsten hab ich selber ein Acer 803er. Lüfter ist einer drin, der manchmal unter normalen Betrieb angeht. Das stört eigentlich nicht so. Was aber stört ist, wenn ich einen emerge mache. Da ist der Lüfter dann ständig an!

Wie alle anderen Centrinos auch, geht WLAN (noch nicht) direkt mit Linux. Abhilfe gibt es aber schon. Soll bald ja auch ein direkter Treiber für Linux rauskommen. Auf den ich selber warte. Mag dieses "Wir Emulieren mal schnell bischen Windows-API, damit der Treiber auch unter Linux läuft" nicht.

Wie gesagt, bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem Notebook... Aber bei Dir ist wohl bei den Acer 6xx/8xx der Lüfter das KO-Kriterium.

----------

## MrTom

Noch schnell was zu IBMs eingefallen. Selber noch nicht unter Linux im Einsatz gehabt. Ein guter Freund hat schon einige Notebooks von IBM im harten Geschäfteinsatz (auch nur unter Windows) und ist von deren Qualität mehr als angetan. Hatte auch Dell und meint die sind nicht schlecht, aber die IBMs sind besser.

----------

## hulk2nd

 *Quote:*   

> -Lange Akkulaufzeit
> 
> -Auflösung > 1024x768 (und damit wahrscheinlich ein Bildschirm >= 15")
> 
> -Möglichst lautlose Arbeitsweise (d.h. kein Lüftergeräusch) im Normalbetrieb
> ...

 

[img:6f0d317125]http://productimages.sony-europe.com/im-z1left-if.jpg[/img:6f0d317125]

-auflösung 1400x1050. herrlich

-lüfter im normalbetrieb immer aus. nur unter vollast aktiv und es gibt nicht nur einfach lüfter an, lüfter aus sondern lüfterstufen das nur grad soviel gelüftet wird wie nur möglich. falls dich auch das stören sollte, gibt es auch scripte, die den prozessor immer nur gerade so hoch takten, das der lüfter nie anspringt.

-kompatibilität absolut gewährleistet. die hardware is komplett unterstütz. ebenso acpi bis auf die suspend to disk/to ram. mittlerweile soll wohl to ram schon gehen aber das kann ich persönlich noch nicht bestätigen.

-robuster aufbau ist durch das alu gehäuse gewährleistet (nebenbei bemerkt, das design gefällt mir sowieso recht gut).

-wlan und bluetooth ist integriert und lässt sich durch einen schalter angenehm ein/ausschalten. sowohl getrennt als auch in kobination.

-dvd/cdrw combo drive is sowieso drin

-512mb ram drinnen, bis auf 1024mb erweiterbar.

-akkulaufzeiten sind auch gut, die wurden ja sowieso durch centrino neu definiert.

von nem transmeta kann ich dir nur abraten. ein kumpel hatte ein compaq tablet pc mit cruesoe. er hats wieder verkauft. die dinger sind einfach hammerlahm und der lüfter war auch öfters an als er sich das vorgestellt hatte. er hat jetzt auch nen centrino. davor hatte er wie gesagt den compaq, nen ibook und nen powerbook. er meinte mit dem centrino (das von mir beschriebene modell) is er am glücklichsten. gute hardware unterstützung und x86 architektur. bei den ppcs is so viel masked und es sitzen auch nich so viele developer dahinter wie hinter x86 hardware, in fact ich glaube man kann sie an einer hand abzählen.

die kiste gibts in verschiedenen ausführungen deswegen habe ich dir keinen direkten link angegeben. check einfach mal die sony website und such nach vaios und dann nach der z1 serie.

grüsse,

hulk

----------

## kollega

hi

ich kann dir eigentlich nur ibm empfehlen, da machst du dann am wenigsten verkehrt damit...

hab selbst ein t23 und es rennt wie die angst. nicht nur unter linux.... denn hardwaretechnisch sind die komponenten wunderbar aufeinander abgestimmt.

greetz tobi

----------

## spitzwegerich

Vor 7 Monaten hab ich mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen ein Notebook gesucht, nur dass ich ein möglichst kleines haben wollte anstatt einer hohen Auflösung.

Hab mir dann nach einigem Überlegen ein 12 Zoll G3-iBook gekauft und bin hochzufrieden damit. Gut, ACPI gibts hier nicht, aber die ganzen Energiesparfunktionen funktionieren einwandfrei.

Vielleicht ist ja ein 17 Zoll Apple Notebook das richtige für dich. (ACHTUNG: Die PowerBooks und die G4-iBooks haben eine AirportExtreme Funklan Karte eingebaut, für die soweit ich weiß noch keine Treiber existieren!)

Ansonsten würde ich dir auch zu IBM raten: Die Geräte sind robust und der Service angeblich ganz fähig wenn mal was kaputt geht.

----------

## Crazor

Ich habe mal jemanden sich darüber auslassen hören, wie mies der IBM Support sein soll. Derjenige hat versucht ein defektes IBM Notebook umzutauschen oder reparieren zu lassen und hat ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht. 

Nachdem ich dann neulich auf Slashdot gelesen habe, dass man IBM Microdrives am Ende der Gewährleistungsfrist wegwerfen kann, falls sie mal kaputt gehen, überlege ich mir, vielleicht doch kein IBM zu kaufen. Denn wenn ich nach 2,5 Jahren kein Ersatzteil bekommen kann ist das doch mehr als ärgerlich...

----------

## MrTom

Wenn ich mir das so ansehe, gibt es wohl keinen Hersteller (vor allem bei Notebooks) der einen guten bis perfekten Service bietet.

Acer, Sony, Apple, Dell, Gericom, etc. man hört von allen immer wieder Horror-Meldungen. Natürlich hört man von einem "guten" Service nichts.

Wenn Du Angst vor lange Servicezeiten hast, nimm ein Notebook, bei dem man einen Vor-Ort-Austausch dazu kaufen kann oder dabei ist. Eine Garantieerweiterung auf 3 Jahre (falls nicht dabei) auf jeden Fall nehmen!

----------

## theche

ich find das asus m6800n schön...acpi soll theoretisch funktionieren (wenn ich mich nur net so blöd anstellen würd denk ich mal) aber die auflösung vom bildschirm ist schon ganz net...und gigabit lan ist auch noch drin

----------

## amne

In irgendeinem der letzten 10 c'ts war eine Umfrage in Sachen Zufriedenheit mit dem Service bei Notebooks. IBM und Apple sind wenn ich mich richtig erinnere noch am Besten weggekommen, lagen aber alle relativ knapp beisammen.

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> In irgendeinem der letzten 10 c'ts war eine Umfrage in Sachen Zufriedenheit mit dem Service bei Notebooks. IBM und Apple sind wenn ich mich richtig erinnere noch am Besten weggekommen, lagen aber alle relativ knapp beisammen.

 

Mit dem IBM Support bin ich sehr zufrieden. Das Display meines Thinkpad hatte einen Pixelfehler. Andere Hersteller lachen Dich bei der Nachfrage ob es ein Garantiefall ist aus. Vom Händler meines Vertrauens wurde es eingeschickt und eine Woche später hatte ich es wieder.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## MrTom

@Inte: Was ist den mit Deinem Gesicht passiert?

----------

## Wishmaster

Ich habe mir ein Dell Inspiron 8600 zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden:

- ca. 4h Akkulaufzeit ohne Zusatzakku

- 1,7 GHz Pentium M

- WLAN-G (54 MBit/s)

- BT

- 1 GB Ram

- 60 GB Festplatte

- ATI Radeon 9600 pro/xt mit 128 MB

- 1920 x 1200er Display (der absolute Knaller!!!)

- DVD+R/RW (4-fach)

- Ultraleise: bei normalem Arbeiten springt der Lüfter alle 30 min mal kurz an, oder wenn der Prozessor unter Volllast läuft und ist dann aber immer noch erträglich.

Kostenpunkt: naja ....  :Embarassed: 

Bye,

Wishmaster

----------

## Romses

Ich habe einen TinkPad R40 (2722)

Ist ein 1400er Centrino...

Bis auf das Winmodem funktioniert soweit alles,

auch Suspend-to-disk (dank der swsusp2 Kernel-Patches)

Die IPW2100-Treiber funktionieren einwandfrei

Die ThinkPad-Buttons habe ich über TPB zum Laufen gebracht...

gruß Romses

----------

## sukky

Hallo!

Was haltet ihr vom IBM X40?

Gruss

Markus

----------

## aZZe

Von der Qualität her bin ich mit meinem Sony Vaio Laptop super zufrieden, welches jetz ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Wenn ich heute mir ein Notebook kaufen müsste würde ich zwischen Sony und Apple Powerbook G4 die Qual der Wahl haben. Apple hat unheimlich schöne und super verarbeitete Gehäuse und lange Akku Laufzeiten. Allerdings was mich bei beiden "heute" stört sind die ATI Karten. In meinem Sony Laptop ist noch eine GeForce FX5600 Go Karte verbaut. Das Teil ist unter Linux richtig schnell. Die ATI Karten sind dagegen echt schrott....... vor allem die Treiber. Samsung baut übrigens auch sehr gute Notebooks, die vergleichbar mit Sony sind. Samsung hat sogar noch NVIDIA Karten. Wäre eine Überlegung wert.

----------

## Haldir

Das X40 geht eher in Richtung Subnotebook, nur 1024*768, lahme Grafik, lahme Platte und so viel länger ist die Akkulaufzeit auch nicht, lohnt sich nur wenn du richtig kleine Hände hast zum tippen...

----------

## Inte

 *Haldir wrote:*   

> Das X40 geht eher in Richtung Subnotebook, nur 1024*768, lahme Grafik, lahme Platte und so viel länger ist die Akkulaufzeit auch nicht, lohnt sich nur wenn du richtig kleine Hände hast zum tippen...

 Kleine Hände brauch ma da nicht. Das gute Stück ist - wenn es um Mobilität geht - einfach Klasse. Lahme Grafik? Na und? Wenn ich zocken will, dann kauf ich mir einen Desktop-Ersatz mit P4, lärmenden Lüftern und nVidia  :Wink: 

Mein R40 hat auch nur 'ne Radeon Mobility 7500, die im Alltag mehr als ausreichend ist. Die Kernel eigenen DRM/DRI-Treiber sind zwar nicht sooo schnell, aber sie machen was sie sollen.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Minimalisten kann ich noch das MP-XP731 von JVC empfehlen. Dessen Vorgänger hätte ich mir fast zugelegt.

----------

## Laetos

Ich kann euch nur abraten das Inspiron 5100 bzw. 5150 zu kaufen.

Ein fuer Dell bekantes hitze problem ist immer noch nicht behoben.

Lest selbst:

Dell Inspiron 5100 Overheating Problem

----------

## Romses

@inte...

Du hast nicht zufällig das Modem unter Kernel 2.6 zum Laufen gebracht oder?

----------

## Inte

 *Romses wrote:*   

> @inte...
> 
> Du hast nicht zufällig das Modem unter Kernel 2.6 zum Laufen gebracht oder?

 War bisher noch nicht notwendig. Ich schau' s mir mal an und geb Dir Bescheid.

----------

## Voltago

Ich kann das Dell Inspiron 510m empfehlen (gibt's mit bis zu 1400x1050). Der Grafikchip (i855GM) hat mir wg. Auflösung zwar ein bisschen Kummer gemacht, aber dank dem Utility von Alain Poirer läuft jetzt auch X in Vollauflösung.

Gut:

- Konfigurierbar, da Dell

- Centrino, d. h. guter Wireless- und Energiekontrolle-Support

- Leise, wenn man den Prozessor im unteren Frequenzbereich fährt

Schlecht:

- Hab' Suspend-to-RAM und Suspend-to-Disk noch nicht richtig zum Laufen gebracht... kann aber auch an mir liegen...

- Lahmer Grafikchip (macht aber nix wenn Du nicht zufällig Egoshooter zocken willst)

- Nur zwei USB-Ports, und die sind beschissen angebracht, Maus und USBStick gleichzeitig geht nur mit Verlängerungskabel für den Stick.

- Dell dreht dem Kunden immer zwangsweise "Gratiszubehör" an, das nervt.

Wenn Du mit den Nachteilen leben kannst, kriegst Du einen meist leisen Laptop mit starkem Prozessor ohne viel Schnickschack zu einem akzeptablen Preis.

----------

## CygnusA

Servus @all

ich habe mir dieses Teil mal in den Kopf gesetzt :

http://www.magicdevices.de/notebooks/ibm/tc175fr.html

zum reinen arbeiten mit Linux. Kein Game Zeugs und große Ogg Mengen. Möchte mit Stage 2 anfangen und Gentoo evtl. mal als Gast für LFS nutzen.

Was meint Ihr, ist das Teil i.O. dafür.

Danke im Voraus und Gruß

Markus. 

p.s.: surfe hier mit Kabelmodem, daher sollte Lan schon funktionieren bzw. erkannt werden.

----------

## Earthwings

Ist das nen Tippfehler oder wieso steht da T40? Wenn es echt ein altes T40 ist, nimm lieber ein T42 zum gleichen Preis (nur für Studenten). Ich hab ein T41 und kann es nur empfehlen.

----------

## RUDIII

Siemens Amilo 7400

Da gibs auch nen riesen Threat zu jeden Gerät hier im Forum...

7 Seiten meine ich... Akkulaufzeit ~4h

1024x768 ... 512 MB Ram - DVD CDRW Combo 40GB HDD WLAN 1,4Centrino.... Hat bei mir ~1000 gekostet, ist nun günstiger, gibs aber in versch. Ausführungen!

----------

## CygnusA

@Earthwings

tnx, wäre mir garnicht aufgefallen. Pc's sind nicht so mein Sektor. Leider bin ich kein Student. 

@RudIII

ich arbeite seit 1984 auf IBM (immer besser manuell) /34 /36 /38 AS/400 iSeries und habe daher eine gewissen Affinität   :Very Happy:  was Zuverlässigkeit und Service anbelangt auch wenn es mal ein wenig mehr kostet. Werde mir den Amilo Thread mal suchen.

Abgesehen davon habe ich auch in anderen Foren gelesen das IBM immer sehr gut weg kommt bei Notebooks und Linux

tnx erstmal und schönen Abend.

Gruß

Markus

----------

## Dr_Pepper

IBM ist bei Notebooks leider nicht mehr das was sie mal waren. Die Qualität bei den "bezahlbaren" Geräten hat stark nachgelassen. Früher hat sich so ein Thinkpad noch wie ein Babypopo (  :Very Happy:  ) angefühlt - heute nur noch billiges Plastik...   :Sad: 

Ich habe mir Im November ein FSC Amilo 7405 angeschaft (Centrino 745 mit 1800 MHz, 512MB Ram, 80 GB HDD, DVD-RW DL, ...) - das ist die Nachfolgereihe des 7400 (siehe oben). Läuft hier alles wunderbar unter Gentoo. Und OpenOffice in 4h 10min emerged hört sich doch auch gut an...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loemmel

hallo zusammen, ich bin auch auf der suche nach nem notebook ich hätte jedoch noch was anderes, was mich interessieren würde.

gibts schon notebooks mit centrino prozessor und nvidia grafikkartenchips, also dem 6800Go?? bis jetzt habe ich nur so high-performance kisten mit p4's gesehen, und sowas will ich nicht, die kann man nur zuhause wirklich gebrauchen, weil die akkus das nicht lange aushalten.

die meisten notebooks verwenden den intel extreme grafics chipsatz, den will ich nicht unbedingt, und mit ati habe ich mich lange genug unter linux herumgeschlagen, bis ich die karte verkauft habe und dafür eine nvidia zugelegt habe.

gibts also diese kombi nvidia 6800go + centrino dothan >= 1800 schon irgendwo?

----------

## CygnusA

 *Dr_Pepper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe mir Im November ein FSC Amilo 7405 angeschaft (Centrino 745 mit 1800 MHz, 512MB Ram, 80 GB HDD, DVD-RW DL, ...) - das ist die Nachfolgereihe des 7400 (siehe oben). Läuft hier alles wunderbar unter Gentoo. Und OpenOffice in 4h 10min emerged hört sich doch auch gut an...  

 

@Dr_Pepper

habe heute den Artikel in Ct 2/05 gelesen über Notebookreparaturen. Da Kam FujitsuSiemens auch nicht so schlecht weg. Angesichts eines Preisunterschiedes von über 500 Euro und der nicht vorhandenen Notwendigkeit einer superduperpower wrzlbrmft Grafikkarte ist das ne echte Überlegung. 

Hast Du nur Gentoo drauf oder bootest Du dual ? Installationshürden für NooB's ?

Gruß

Markus

----------

## Dr_Pepper

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du nur Gentoo drauf oder bootest Du dual?

 

Ich habe noch ein Windows XP drauf, allerdings schon seit einigen Wochen nicht gebootet...   :Very Happy:   Aber es ist ja genug Platz auf der Platte...

 *Quote:*   

> Installationshürden für NooB's ?

 

Lass mich überlegen...

- das Booten von der Live-CD war mir glaube ich erst möglich, nachdem ich über einen Bootparameter PCMCIA deaktiviert hatte (siehe Hilfe unter F1/F2 oder so beim Bootscreen)

- GraKa -> keine Probleme

- WLAN -> keine Probleme mit ipw2200

- interne NIC -> keine Probleme

- CPU-Speedstep -> wunderbar ab Kernel 2.6.10

- Sound -> keine Probleme

- DVD-RW -> keine Probleme

- CardReaeder (SD, MMC, ...) -> nicht getestet

- TouchPad -> geht bis auf Scrollen, da habe ich mich bisher noch niccht drum gekümmert, da ich lieber mit einer richtigen Mouse arbeite   :Smile: 

- ...???...

Ich kann Dir - wenn ich zu Hause bin - gerne meine kernel-config, xorg.conf, make.conf usw. zumailen. Lass mir einfach Deine Mailadresse per PM zukommen.

----------

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Ich möchte mir ein Notebook mit möglichst gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis zulegen. Der Preis sollte 2000 nicht überschreiten. Welchen Hersteller oder vielleicht sogar welches Modell könnt ihr empfehlen? Wichtig ist mir vorallem 1GB RAM. Hab mir schon ein paar Modelle angesehen, aber ich möchte noch eure Meinung hören, da ich, was Notebooks angeht, noch nicht wirklich Erfahrungen gemacht habe!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## gen-kris

kauf auf keinen fall ein gericom, hate ich noch bis vor kurzem, wenn was kapput is hast du ein problem........ ewig schlechter service und vernünftig arbeiten tut es nochnichma unter dem mitgeliefertem m$ windows.

hab jetz vor kurzem nen acer gekauft, die ham den größten marktanteil in deutschland soviel ich weiß und ich bin bis jetz ganz zufrieden, es ist das aspire1522WLMi (bei acer 1250), gentoo hab ich noch nich drauf, bin ich noch dabei das auf meinem neuen amd64 rechner zu installen und zum laufen zu bringen, aber knoppix 32 und 64bit laufen problemlos, bis auf wlan, das hab ich noch nicht getestet.

hat aber standartmäßig nur 512mb ram, kannst du aber bestimmt aufrüsten lassen... kannst dir ja auf acer.de anschauen. 

die graka sollte  eine geforce sein, aber das ist meine meinung.

wenn dir qualität wichtig ist, solltest du ein ibm nehmen, die dinger sind wie panzer, recht schwer kapput zu bekommen.

toschiba hat ne sehr interesannte qusimo reihe, wenn ich viel geld hätte...........

hp und siemens hör ich auch nur gutes von.

viel spass beim suchen.

----------

## Ruad

Für einen Desktopersatz würd ich mir heutzutage einen Fujitsu-Siemens AMD64-Boliden holen.

Für den robusten und qualitativ hochwertigen Mobileinsatz kommt man wohl um ein IBM nicht herum.

Achtung Schwärmerei  :Wink:  : Für den mobilen Einsatz(2.3kg bei 15") mit super Display (sehr brillant) und knapp 10h Laufzeit und wunderschön anzusehen: Samsung X25 XVM 1600

Letzterer hat "nur" 512MB. Aber daran dürfte sich garantiert was tun lassen.

Falls Student oder Schüler oder Angestellter an wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen-> studentbook.de Günstigere Preise für SamsungschnittenLast edited by Ruad on Tue Feb 22, 2005 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gen-kris

ahjo, samsung hat meiner meinung die beste entwicklung in tft-bildschirmen  :Wink: 

----------

## aZZe

Verlässlichkeit, gute Verarbeitung, robust, Hardwarekompatibilität ---> Linux.......hört sich ganz nach IBM an.  :Wink:  Kann ich nur empfehlen läuft hier super auf einm T42 mit Bluetooth, WLAN(Centrino) und Radeon 9600 und Speedstepping.

----------

## hug0

bin von meinem samsung p35 unter linux restlos begeistert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oliverz

IBM find ich sind eher robust als schön. Hatte noch nen HP, das wahr eigentlich ziemlich gut

ausgestattet, robust  und gleichzeitig günstig.

Aber am meisten hat mir mein Powerbook Spaß gemacht. Lustigerweise auch am einfachsten

zu konfigurieren und ausserdem auch recht kompatibel zu diversen Debian basierten Distris.

Da hatte ich mit dem HP so meine Probleme.

----------

## Earthwings

7 Beiträge angehängt (die neue Alternative zum [DUP]  :Wink: )

Hoffe, das stiftet hier nicht so viel Verwirrung.

Edit: Dieser postcount++ Beiträg wurde an einem spitzenmäßigen IBM Thinkpad (T41) verfasst  :Smile: 

----------

## der bastler

Wie sieht's denn aus mit Notebooks ohne Betriebssystem? Diesen Text tippe ich auf meinem ASUS L3500D (Gentoo Linux, 2.6er, Xfce 4.2), welches ich noch ohne Betriebssystem erwerben konnte. ASUS macht das ja nicht mehr, was nun?

Schön wäre ein IBM T42, aber das hat gleich zwei Negativeigenschaften: Zwangs-BS und ATI-Grafik.

Was ist mit den Elitegroup-Centrino-Barebones? Hat die schonmal jemand getestet?

----------

## Eistaucher

Hi,

hab mir erst ein iBook G4 gekauft. Da bekommt man auch 10% Studentenrabbat (wenn man einer ist  :Smile: ). Da hat man halt lange akkulaufzeit, ist günstig (auch für nicht studenten), und ist natürlich auch linux kompatibel. Da funktioniert einfach alles drauf.. 

Kann ich unixern nur empfehlen...

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

hey,

also ich kann nur dell empfehlen.

Hab einen Inspiron 8600. Die Auflösung 1680x1050 ist prima, nie wieder drunter! die sonstiges Hardware reicht eigentlich für den normalen Gebrauch, Videoschnitt ist keine Problem (pentium 1,5).

Der einzigste Nachteil ist die Ati 9600 Pro wegen der Treiber und der fehlen x86 config und ein etwas instabiles Gehäuse.

Aber der Inspiron ist momentan als Auslaufmodell noch zu haben, ich würde zuschlagen. Du bekommst für ca. 1200€ ne Rechner, der 4std Akkulaufzeit hat, vormalige High End komponenten und einen verdammt guten Service.

Außerdem hat  der 2.6.10 Kernel etxra Dell Acpi Unterstützung.

----------

## ossi

 *fabi@allstuff.de wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem hat  der 2.6.10 Kernel etxra Dell Acpi Unterstützung.

 

Oh, wo bitte soll den die sein?

Ich kanns gar nicht finden !?

----------

## fabi@allstuff.de

ohhh, tschuldige.

es war net die acpi, sondern der Prozessor:

Processor type and features -> dell laptop support

----------

## bröggle

ich suche genaudas gegenteil, als das was Topic ist.

Ich will ein stinknormales Notebook, auf dem ich mit Wlan gut surfen kann, die ein oder andere IDE läuft und auf welchem gentoo läuft.

Das Notebook soll nicht meinen Desktoprechner ersetzen, sondernals Outdoor ergänzung dienen.

Ein halbwegs aktuelles modell, mit guter Akkulaufzeit wäre von Vorteil.

-->wo bekomme ich ein 08/15 Gentoo Notebook her?

----------

## null_

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> Wie alle anderen Centrinos auch, geht WLAN (noch nicht) direkt mit Linux. Abhilfe gibt es aber schon.

 

Ähm die Centrino Wlan Chipsätze funktionieren sehr gut unter Linux:

http://ipw2100.sf.net

http://ipw2200.sf.net

----------

## limes

ubuntu meets hp

----------

## CoPyCaT

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> ich suche genaudas gegenteil, als das was Topic ist.
> 
> Ich will ein stinknormales Notebook, auf dem ich mit Wlan gut surfen kann, die ein oder andere IDE läuft und auf welchem gentoo läuft.
> 
> Das Notebook soll nicht meinen Desktoprechner ersetzen, sondernals Outdoor ergänzung dienen.
> ...

 

Bei Dell. Das Inspiron 6000 ist einigermaßen Linux tauglich und ab 870 zu haben.

Ich hab ein 1,7 mit 80Wh Akku, und es läuft 4-5h im Akkumodus.

----------

## bröggle

welche erfahrungen habt ihr so mit notebooksbilliger.de?

die Preise sind dort ja echt der hammer...

----------

## hoschi

ich habe hier ein thinkpad r52 mit kernel 2.6.11 und will den cputakt-manager im kernel verwenden, der ja neu hinzu gekommen ist.

aber wie? 

entweder taktet mein laptop immer mit voll power, oder auf minimum - was muss da in den kernel rein, und wie?

----------

## hoschi

 *Dr_Pepper wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hast Du nur Gentoo drauf oder bootest Du dual? 
> 
> Ich habe noch ein Windows XP drauf, allerdings schon seit einigen Wochen nicht gebootet...    Aber es ist ja genug Platz auf der Platte...
> 
>  *Quote:*   Installationshürden für NooB's ? 
> ...

 

sag mir wie speedstep ab kernel 2.6.10 läuft?

ich blick da nicht durch, mit diesen ganzen governor ich will nur dass der kernel selber bestimmt wie schnell die cpu läuft  :Sad: 

----------

## hoschi

 *ferrarif5 wrote:*   

> I don't run any daemons to scale my CPU, found it wasn't anyways speeding up when doing certain tasks, like encoding WAV to MP3 via Lame, here is what I did (running 2.6 kernel):
> 
> **Kernel Configuration**
> 
> <*> CPU Frequency Scaling
> ...

 

enter GODMODE  :Very Happy: 

----------

## PuresChaos

mein nachbar hat sich bei pegocom.de nen Laptop geholt, er ist sehr zufrieden damit...

mdk läuft dort wunderbar nur suse wollte das display nicht so richtig erkennen *g*

aber sonst kriegt man da gute leistung für faire preise 

man kann sich die rechner selber zusammenstellen und so nach seinem belieben ne kiste konfigurieren...

btw der support ist auch ok, die antworten recht schnell  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

So, muß diesen Thread mal wieder etwas aufwärmen  :Wink: 

Habe mir so diverse Angebote zum Thema angeschaut und mir ist aufgefallen das jetzt überwiegend 16:9 oder Sonstwas-Breitbild-Displays eingebaut sind, weniger die normalen 4:3. Hat sich das wirklich so etabliert? (Habe ich einen Trend verschlafen?) Gibt da irgendwelche Nachteile dadurch? Also bisher bin ich ja eher dem 4:3 Format treu geblieben und mach mir etwas Gedanken darüber ob ich wirklich so ein Breitbild-Display möchte/brauche. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen damit?

----------

## Ruad

Die Breitbilddisplays sind eine Entwicklung hin zum Multimedianotebook. Damit soll wohl dem Breitbildfilmwahn Tribut gezollt werden.

Meistens sehe ich in der Breitbildklasse aber nur die "gestreckten" 1024*768 (also 12??*800). Und die Auflösung finde ich persönlich auf nem 15" Bildschirm ganz schön mau.

Mit einem 15"er und 1400*1050 bekommst du mehr als genug (im Augenblick) auf die Scheibe, auch wenn einigen Brillenträgern in meinem Umfeld das zu friemelig ist.

Also vorher die Auflösungen in Natura vergleichen.

Ansonsten gilt wie immer: Wenns gefällt, ....!

P.S.: Und manche 16:9er passen auch nicht in alle Notebooktaschen mehr, oder zumindest knapp (selbst gesehen  :Smile:  ) Sind halt breiter/schwerer? als die "Normalen"

----------

## tam

 *|Crazor| wrote:*   

> Ich habe mal jemanden sich darüber auslassen hören, wie mies der IBM Support sein soll. Derjenige hat versucht ein defektes IBM Notebook umzutauschen oder reparieren zu lassen und hat ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht.

 

Hat bei mir nicht mal eine Woche gedauert, inkl. Postlaufzeit.

----------

## T7hor

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Notebook kaufen und würde gerne vorher erfragen mit welchen aktuellen Modellen ihr bereits gute Erfahrung unter Gentoo gemacht habt. 

Vor allem was die Hardwareunterstützung angeht möchte ich vor dem Kauf sicherstellen, dass ich auch die verzwickteren komponenten wie z.B. interne Lan-, WLan- oder dvbt-Karten angesteuert bekomme.

Also bitte schreibt eure guten und schlechten Erfahrungen mit den aktuell im Handel liegenden Notebooks und-/oder dessen Komponenten

----------

## alex00

Am besten einfach auf http://www.tuxmobil.de/  gehn  und dort schaun was am besten für dich geeigent ist.

----------

## slick

vorherige 2 Posts zum Thema Kaufberatung Notebook hier angehangen und Thread verschoben nach Dikussionsforum 

----------

## hoschi

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *|Crazor| wrote:*   Ich habe mal jemanden sich darüber auslassen hören, wie mies der IBM Support sein soll. Derjenige hat versucht ein defektes IBM Notebook umzutauschen oder reparieren zu lassen und hat ein 3/4 Jahr gebraucht. 
> 
> Hat bei mir nicht mal eine Woche gedauert, inkl. Postlaufzeit.

 

IBM hat die gesamte ThinkPad-Sparte an Lenovo (chinesische Klitsche) verkauft, und feuert großzügig deutsche Mitarbeiter im Support Bereich (führt zu Steuererleichterungen in den USA). Zuerst wurde ja behauptet das wären nur Entlassungen von "zu viel eingestellten" Kundenberatern usw.

Ich möchte mal wissen wie man als der absolute Premiumhersteller mit den teuersten Laptops überhaupt Verluste in dem von IBM angegeben Rahmen einfahren konnte (angeblich hat IBM ja inzwischen eine Buchführung). Und selbst wenn, die ThinkPads sind Unternehmenstradition, für ihre sehr stabile Konstruktion und ihre Innovationen bekannt, und sie liefen einfach mit allem (GNU/LINUX) und unter allen Umständigen (Weltraumeinsatz) prächtig.

Man hätte dem BWLer sagen sollen, dass es so etwas wie Folgewirkungen gibt?!

Heute wissen wir dass das neue Lenovo "ThinkPad-Logo" irgendwie doof ausschaut (es sieht wirklich blöd aus!), dass ganze nicht mehr wirklich IBM ist, und vor allem nicht mehr drin ist. Und sich die Supportbeschwerden über IBM "osteuropäische Niederlassungen" in Deutschland so gehäuft haben, dass sich Zeitungen wie die SZ zu ziemlich niedermachenden "Artikeln" herablassen.

Na ja, IBM ist für mich sowieso wie eine große blaue Enigma  :Very Happy: 

Haben extra auf meinem Wunsch mal ein paar der Linux-Werbespots auf die Website hochgeladen, weil ich die unbedingt haben wollte - also fleissig und nett sind die Leute auf jeden Fall.

----------

## b3cks

<such/wühl> Ah, da ist der Thread...

Mein derzeitges Notebook (Acer TavelMate 8004LMi) hat seinen Geist aufgegeben und nun suche ich ein neues. Passend zum Thread-Titel sollte es nicht 08/15 sein und natürlich soll auch wieder Gentoo drauf laufen.

Derzeit habe ich mich etwas in dieses Thinkpad T61 (bessere Übersicht) verguckt. Von daher wäre ich für Ratschläge und Anregungen dankbar. Der Teufel steckt ja bekanntlich im Detail. Das Notebook gibt es auch in abgewandelter Form mit einer ATi Radeon X1400 (und niedriger getaktetem FSB). Ich nehme aber mal an, dass die nVidia ein Hauch besser ist, zumindest was den Linux-Support angeht. Ich würde die eingebaute HDD aber wohl gegen eine 100GB mit 7200 U/min tauschen.

Sonst stelle ich eigentlich keine großen Bedingungen. Linux-Support, die Auflösung (1680x1050) und annehmbare Grafik-Performance (Ich bin zwar kein Zocker, aber Multi-Media-tauglich sollte das Gerät schon sein.) sind Hauptaugenmerk. Das Notebook sollte generell auch annehmbar performant sein, da ich zu der Multi-Tasking-Power-User-Fraktion gehöre, sprich: Bei mir läuft viel gleichzeitig.

Ich danke schon mal für Antworten!

PS: Da ich hier noch passenden RAM rumfliegen habe, muss nicht viel verbaut sein.

PPS: Braucht noch jemand ein (defektes) Notebook?  :Very Happy:  Reparatur, damit es wieder lauffähig ist, kommt ca. 200¤.

----------

## Ampheus

Also ich kann das FSC Lifebook C1410 sehr empfehlen. Hatte vorher schonmal einen Amilo, der mich eigentlich davon überzeugt hatte, nie wieder FSC zu kaufen, aber habe den Lifebook als __Garantie__ bekommen, also mein altes Amilo wurde durch das neue Lifebook ersetzt.

Es ist verdammt robust und die HW macht hier auch keine Probleme, da Intel. Es gibt auch verschiedene Varianten, soweit ich weiß. http://fujitsu-siemens.de/products/mobile/notebooks/lifebook_c.html Ist zwar nicht sehr informativ, aber ich glaub, in dem Datenblatt steht mehr drin  :Smile: 

Ansonsten kann ich noch Acer empfehlen, da aber keine spezielles Modell.

----------

## astaecker

Bei dem Preis kannst du auch locker zu einem Dell Latitude D830 greifen. Alles hervorragend verarbeitet, die einzelnen Hardware-Komponenten kann man ja beliebig auswählen und es ist wahrscheinlich sehr gut Linux kompatibel (mehr kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich mein D630 bekomme).

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht sollte ich erwähnen, dass mir ein ThinkPad schon lieb wäre. Eigentlich wollte ich auch Ratschläge in Bezug auf das verlinkte Gerät und deren Komponenten, anstatt Vorschläge für andere Notebooks, die eventuell und vielleicht auch genauso gut funktionieren.

----------

## astaecker

Bzgl. Linux Unterstützung guck ins Wiki.

----------

## nikaya

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Bzgl. Linux Unterstützung guck ins Wiki.

 

... oder ins ThinkWiki.

----------

## b3cks

Auf die Idee mit den Wikis bin ich schon selber gekommen. Nur gibt es teils zu starke Unterschiede bei den Modellen, sodass die Informationen nur bedingt hilfreich sind. Wie dem auch sei...

----------

